# Trolling motor plug for 24 volt



## DaveSS1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just starting to set up my Xi5 which is 24 volt, 80 lb thurst. Motorguide recommends that the wire that comes from the battery to be 6 gauge including a 60 amp manual reset circuit breaker. The wire that comes from the trolling motor appears to be 10 gauge? What is the best way to hook these together. I plan on using a plug so that I can disconnect when not in use. I see that Minn kota has the mkr-18 trolling motor plug with an additional adapter mrk-18a attaches to the female end to accommodate a 6 gauge wire. Is this what everyone is using? Motorguide doesn't appear to have anything other than a after market product that looks to be produced by marinco... any help is appreciated!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I used the Marinco 4 prong trolling motor plug. I ran each battery to it and it is wired internally to series it to 24V on the motor side plug. On the outlet it can handle up to 6 gauge with a ring terminal. I don't know how you plan on wiring your batteries but it was far easier in my layout to put a 60 amp breaker on each battery and do a run for each to the outler. My rod locker seperates my 2 batteries so I didnt see a good way to series them and make a single run to the front.


----------



## jim222lansing (Jan 28, 2011)

I GOT THE 60aMP FUSE ON MY BATTERIES . IT WAS CHEEPER THAN BREAKERS.
I LIKE BOWHUNTER'S 4 PROG THAT GIVES YOU AN INTERNAL 24 SERIES CIRCUIT.
I'VE NEVER USED IT BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE IT WOULD BE EFFICIENT AND EASYER IN A LOT OF LAYOUTS.


----------



## HeavyD (Jan 29, 2005)

I just installed this same motor. I used 60A breakers at the batteries and a 70A Marinco plug at the motor. It was hard to find the 70A plug, but I don't think the smaller Marinco ones were rated for the current.


----------



## DaveSS1 (Jan 16, 2011)

HeavyD said:


> I just installed this same motor. I used 60A breakers at the batteries and a 70A Marinco plug at the motor. It was hard to find the 70A plug, but I don't think the smaller Marinco ones were rated for the current.


I did look at that option. So was the plug able to accommodate the 10 gauge wires coming from the trolling motor? I assume the back of the receptacle was able to accept the 6 gauge as advertised? I only plan on running the black and red wires and no additional ground. Its to bad the neither minn mota nor motorguide can provide a little more detail or perhaps the provide the proper plugs to get correct installation.


----------



## HeavyD (Jan 29, 2005)

The 70A Marinco plug uses ferrules. The 6AWG fit perfect and there was no issue at all. For the 10AWG coming from the motor I folded the wire back on itself and fed it into the ferrule. The connector is probably not rated for that application, but it went together well and I am very comfortable with it. I would rather have this than a plug and receptacle rated for 40A in a 60A circuit. 

I attached a few pictures to show what I did.


----------



## HeavyD (Jan 29, 2005)

One more pic of the back of the receptacle with the 6AWG.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I just hooked up a 36V EM and pretty much did the same things. Marinco plug 1- negative, 2 - positive at the plug.

Series -/+, -/+, leaving one negative and one positive. Worked beautiful!

Can't wait to see how that works!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

HeavyD said:


> The 70A Marinco plug uses ferrules. The 6AWG fit perfect and there was no issue at all. For the 10AWG coming from the motor I folded the wire back on itself and fed it into the ferrule. The connector is probably not rated for that application, but it went together well and I am very comfortable with it. I would rather have this than a plug and receptacle rated for 40A in a 60A circuit.
> 
> I attached a few pictures to show what I did.


Marinco 4 prong is rated for 60 amps.


----------



## HeavyD (Jan 29, 2005)

bowhunter - I stand corrected. Not sure what I was looking at, but the Marinco 2018BP-24 is good to 60A. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## DaveSS1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just an update: I ended up using the battery tender trolling motor plug as recommended from another fisherman.
At first I thought I was going to use the plug that HeavyD had mentioned but given the location of my current cutout it would of involved cutting into some aluminum trim which I was not about to do. Although this looked/felt like a solid plug.
The battery tender trolling motor plug is nice as it rated up to 80 amps and can accommodate any size wire as there is posts that accept your terminal connector on your wires. I just had to crimp on a few connectors and I was good to go. It has a locking mechanism that assures a tight fit when in used and will never slip out. Great product and highly recommend it. As far as mounting goes, I did have to cut out a small hole adjacent to my current 7/8" hole from my old plug. You can use the rubber grommet as a template to make your cut.


----------

